# drain/fill plugs on 5-spd tranny QG18, fluids



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

Was doing fluid changes/top-ups the other day.
Noticed the drain/fill plugs on manual transmission were Allen (hex) type.
Don't have these in my toolbox, so gotta go to the store.
Anybody know the exact sizes?
By eyeballing, looks like 10mm for Fill, and 14mm for Drain.

Also, I believe the fluid recommendation in the manual is: GL-4 75W-85
But the only thing I can find at local autoparts stores is...
GL-5 85W-95 or heavier! Any comments on using this?
I suppose the GL-5 wouldn't hurt, but the heavier weight?

I read about another owner who filled his manual tranny with Redline 90W and said it took away the notchiness and made shifting smoother.

-----
2002 Sentra GXE 1.8L (QG18DE), 5-speed manual (RS5F70A)

Happy tuning and ride safe,

-tony22r


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you are correct. 10mm and 14mm. 

GL5 is BAD! It will eat the brass synchros.

use 17w90...it'll make for a smoother shift, especially when warm. I suggest Redline MT-90 or Amsoil 75w90.

if you're going to use cheap stuff, it CAN NOT be GL-5...or you'll be buying yourself a tranny in a year or so.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks, I really appreciate the info.

I visited the Red Line Oils website (http://www.redlineoil.com) and got the specs..
Redline MTL = 70W80 GL-4 Gear Oil 
Redline MT90 = 75W90 GL-4 Gear Oil that’s slightly heavier than MTL

Now it's a matter of finding a vendor that stocks this stuff!
None of the rinky-dink autoparts stores in my area carries Redline products, so I'll probably be getting them via mail order. Redline website had links to some online dealers.

Man I dig these forums... If I even *think* about doing something on my car... chances are somebody's already DONE it on these forums!

-----
Oh yeah btw, I noticed some black (teflon?) tape-like thread sealant on both drain plugs. What kind of thread sealant is recommended?
In my toolbox I have regular Teflon tape (the white kind)
and some heavy duty oil-resistant tape (yellow and thicker)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try ebay. I picked up some Royal Purple motor oil off there cheaply as well as redline water wetter.

Get the MT90. it'll make ALL the difference in the world in smoothing out shifts!


----------

